# $40 Oops - any suggestions?



## TomW (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, I just realized, the Texas flag is upside down (red on top). Any suggestions (besides disassembly and fireplace?)?

Tom


----------



## BLLEHMAN (Jun 21, 2009)

Just say that its a left-handed pen.


----------



## Mike of the North (Jun 21, 2009)

Show it to everybody while standing in front of a mirror:wink:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 21, 2009)

couldn't you just move the clip to the other side?


----------



## TomW (Jun 21, 2009)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> couldn't you just move the clip to the other side?


 
Star would still be upside down.

Tom


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 21, 2009)

What was it, a 4 piece kit you had to assemble?  If that is the case, what did you use to glue it together?  On the assumption that is is 4 seperate pieces, I am going to say very carefully skew and sand your finish off. Punch the kit off.  turn your oven on as low as it will go.  Place the blank on some tinfoil in the oven.  If it is assembled with wood glue, CA glue or epoxy, the glue will soften.  Put some gloves on of course.  Grab the blue end and try and pull it off the tube. Even if it doesn't come off, if you can get it to spin, spin it 180, to the back side of the pen.  The pen will cool quick and the glue will re-harden fast, so you need to work quick.  Or maybe you have not choice but to pull that right off and flip it so the skinnier side is against the red/white.  Then you will have to re-spin the pen to be flat with no curving shape..possibly even have to spin a small dipped in area where the star area meets the flag area.  That's all I can think of to try and salvage it.  Othewise, flip the clip.  A star is a star, and can't be upside down really..it's just a visual perception that a single point must go up, but in space, god could care less.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 21, 2009)

I am not following this thread. Are you saying the star should be where the nib is???  I can't see how it is backwords??  Didn't we go through this with Constants flag pen kit and I forgot the outcome of that one. But I think it was said it really doesn't matter because of the way you turn the pen. Need a better picture to see the problem.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jun 21, 2009)

I also don't understand the problem. Isn't it a round pen? It will be correct on the other side, won't it?


----------



## TomW (Jun 21, 2009)

On a Texas flag, the white stripe is on the top, the red on the bottom and the 5 point star has one point at the top, on both sides.  In this pen the red stripe is on the top, or the star is upside down.  I'm gonna try Jeff's suggestion. Its CA glued.

Tom


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 21, 2009)

TomW said:


> Well, I just realized, the Texas flag is upside down (red on top). Any suggestions (besides disassembly and fireplace?)?
> 
> Tom


Move to Oklahoma?:biggrin::tongue:
Tom, Oklahoma is still in the states. You don't have to leave the country, Dude!!:biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 21, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> I also don't understand the problem. Isn't it a round pen? It will be correct on the other side, won't it?


 
Keith, we can excuse jttheclockman for not knowing any better since he probably isn't familiar with our flag but being a Texan you should see the problem. The flag is white over red and regardless how you rotate the pen the star will always be upside down with the "legs" of the star pointing up.

Tom, let us know if the ungluing works.


----------



## penmanship (Jun 21, 2009)

send it to me.............:biggrin: I'm Canadian & it looks fine from where I'm sitting


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 21, 2009)

OK so what does the other side look like????  I have to now go google a texas flag.


----------



## TomW (Jun 21, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> OK so what does the other side look like???? I have to now go google a texas flag.


 
No star on the backside.  Just RWB.

Tom


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 21, 2009)

OK I went and googled the flag and see the problem now. Will be interesting to read the outcome of this. Is there another flag with the opposite colors that you could send it to????:biggrin:


----------



## TomW (Jun 21, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> What was it, a 4 piece kit you had to assemble? If that is the case, what did you use to glue it together? On the assumption that is is 4 seperate pieces, I am going to say very carefully skew and sand your finish off. Punch the kit off. turn your oven on as low as it will go. Place the blank on some tinfoil in the oven. If it is assembled with wood glue, CA glue or epoxy, the glue will soften. Put some gloves on of course. Grab the blue end and try and pull it off the tube. Even if it doesn't come off, if you can get it to spin, spin it 180, to the back side of the pen. The pen will cool quick and the glue will re-harden fast, so you need to work quick. Or maybe you have not choice but to pull that right off and flip it so the skinnier side is against the red/white. Then you will have to re-spin the pen to be flat with no curving shape..possibly even have to spin a small dipped in area where the star area meets the flag area. That's all I can think of to try and salvage it. Othewise, flip the clip. A star is a star, and can't be upside down really..it's just a visual perception that a single point must go up, but in space, god could care less.


 
JEFF POWELL.... YOU ARE A ROCK-STAR!!!

Went out and studied for a while. Happens that the LOML has a soldering iron in her stained glass stuff that fits pretty well inside the brass tube....

Put it in there and within 10 seconds there was a sizzling sound and a little smoke. Dumped it on the table, grabbed some gloves and spun the blue part off!!!

Cleaned the tube on the lathe and the blue part with a little sandpaper wrapped around a smaller tube. Blue part is exceedingly thin with no tube inside it.  Glued it back on....correctly this time (180 degree rotation on the tube from where it was before). It's drying now. I have to leave the country tomorrow before dawn, so it'll be 2 weeks before I can post pictures.

thanks IPA and especially you Jeff!

Tom


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jun 21, 2009)

Tom,

If you are having trouble let me know and I would sent you another kit.
It is easy to make a mistake when you glue it together. 


Please let me know, it sound like you already fixed it.


----------



## TomW (Jun 21, 2009)

Constant,

Thanks!  Let's see how the blank holds up during refinishing.  I'll report back in a couple of weeks.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## winpooh498 (Jun 21, 2009)

We put one of our laser kits together wrong and it had some gaps. So we put it in a jar of acetone for about a week it came apart just fine. After all the pieces were good and dry we reassembled and finished.


----------



## SnowLeopard_2001 (Jun 21, 2009)

TomW said:


> I have to leave the country tomorrow before dawn


 

I did not realize that messing up the Texas state flag was such an offense that you have to leave the country!!!!:biggrin:

Congratulations on your recovery!!


----------



## randyrls (Jun 21, 2009)

TomW said:


> JEFF POWELL.... YOU ARE A ROCK-STAR!!!
> I have to leave the country tomorrow before dawn, so it'll be 2 weeks before I can post pictures.



Did they run you out of Texas just for that???????   :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## VisExp (Jun 21, 2009)

SnowLeopard_2001 said:


> I did not realize that messing up the Texas state flag was such an offense that you have to leave the country!!!!:biggrin:
> 
> Congratulations on your recovery!!





randyrls said:


> Did they run you out of Texas just for that???????   :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



That's funny.  When I read Tom's post I thought the exact same thing :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Jun 21, 2009)

Just remember "The Eyes Of Texas Are Upon You"


----------



## TomW (Jun 21, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Just remember "The Eyes Of Texas Are Upon You"


 
I much prefer "I've been working on the railroad"....and "The Spirit of Aggieland".


----------



## leehljp (Jun 21, 2009)

Texas is strong on "what is Texas". 


TEXAS Trivia: Did you know:
Did you know it is illegal to put beans in chili - in Texas. 

Did you know that REAL Chili does NOT have tomato sauce in it? 

More TX Trivia - Did you know that by Direct Distance:

. . . that El Paso, TX is closer to Los Angeles CA and Salt Lake City UT than it is to Texarkana, TX?

. . . that Texarkana is closer to Chicago, IL, Columbus, OH, Charleston WV, and Columbia SC, than it is to El Paso?

. . . that Dalhart, TX is closer to Billings MT, Rochester MN and Springfield IL, than it is Brownsville, TX?

. . . that Port Author TX is closer to Atlanta GA, St, Petersburg/Tampa FL and Springfield IL, than it is to El Paso?

. . .  that Brownsville, TX is closer to Pensacola FL than it is to Dalhart TX?

Texas is huge! :biggrin:


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jun 21, 2009)

Ouch -- the man hits hard and cuts deep! 

I was thinking that maybe the star was one piece that went all the way through the blank.  If that was the case, the pen (and the star) would be "right side up" if turned to the other side. 




Texatdurango said:


> Keith, we can excuse jttheclockman for not knowing any better since he probably isn't familiar with our flag but being a Texan you should see the problem. The flag is white over red and regardless how you rotate the pen the star will always be upside down with the "legs" of the star pointing up.
> 
> Tom, let us know if the ungluing works.


----------



## Rmartin (Jun 21, 2009)

As a left-hander, it looks right, er..I mean correct, to me


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 22, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you Tom.  Kinda goes back to the old paint/glue problems a lot of people have with tubes in acrylics.  If the barrel trimmer rod spins too tight and too long in the tube, it generates heat which softens the glue which causes the tube to spin in the blank.  I guess now you can stay in Texas. Have fun on your trip.


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 22, 2009)

SnowLeopard_2001 said:


> I did not realize that messing up the Texas state flag was such an offense that you have to leave the country!!!!:biggrin:
> 
> Congratulations on your recovery!!




Apparently you don't know Texas very well...


----------



## jppensplus (Jun 22, 2009)

Just add it to your "personal collection" or put it in a jar labeled "Haul of Shame".  You'll get a kick out of it down the road!!

jppensplus


----------



## dasimm (Jun 22, 2009)

Ahhh... come on guys -- you make it sound like we're a bunch of gun slinging, rope tote'n, intolerant bunch of cowboys. 

Why shucks - just this morning while reloading my shotgun I told my daughter she needed to clean her pistols after shootin at her new boyfriends ex-girl friend and her horse & then she needed to apologize to the horse. Weeze civilized folks down here.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 22, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> Ouch -- the man hits hard and cuts deep!
> 
> I was thinking that maybe the star was one piece that went all the way through the blank. If that was the case, the pen (and the star) would be "right side up" if turned to the other side.


 
It's called tough love!  Just think, had it been you making the error, you would be the one leaving the state instead of Tom. 

And for all those who were shocked at Tom having to leave Texas... it was NOT mandated, it was the HONARABLE thing to do and he knew what was right and appropriate!  Around here "Don't mess with Texas" isn't just a saying, we mean it!  :biggrin:


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (Jun 22, 2009)

Never ask a man if he's from Texas. If he is, he's proud enough to tell you. If he ain't, don't embarass him by asking....

Mike


----------



## great12b4ever (Jun 22, 2009)

MikeMcM1956 said:


> Never ask a man if he's from Texas. If he is, he's proud enough to tell you. If he ain't, don't embarass him by asking....
> 
> Mike


 
Never was a truer statement made.  I might just add that the above statement is true for the women also!  

Remember, 
"Don't mess with Texas, Texas women, or Texas Grandma's, or a Texan's horse or gun!"  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 22, 2009)

Touchy bunch are we!!


----------



## TomW (Jun 22, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> I was thinking that maybe the star was one piece that went all the way through the blank. If that was the case, the pen (and the star) would be "right side up" if turned to the other side.


 
I think this is why Constant didn't make a "through star"..  It would always be wrong on one side.

By the way, Villahermosa, Tabasco Mexico ain't too bad...they have wine, jack daniels, free internet, and air-conditioning... There are, however police pick up trucks roaming the streets with machine guns mounted (ala "rat pack") and police men with M16s....  I'll stick with the Jack and AC.

Tom


----------



## shull (Jun 22, 2009)

We do allow people who mess with the Lone Star State to return after a brief "re-education" absense.
On a serious note, I do appreciate the hint about the soldering iron to dismantle CA glueups.

Steve


----------



## Hucifer (Jun 24, 2009)

One of the first things I learned when I moved to Texas... Blood is heavier than water.


----------



## TomW (Jun 27, 2009)

I made it back to the Lone Star state last night, complete with the "revenge".  Heading back to the land of Montezuma tomorrow.  Checked the star and it is still correct!

Tom


----------



## Roy_Quast (Jun 27, 2009)

great12b4ever said:


> Never was a truer statement made.  I might just add that the above statement is true for the women also!
> 
> Remember,
> "Don't mess with Texas, Texas women, or Texas Grandma's, or a Texan's horse or gun!"  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Well said Rob...well said.........
Roy


----------



## TomW (Jul 4, 2009)

Finally returned to USA... Here is the result. Thanks to all for suggestions and support. Special thanks to Jeff Powell. You da man!

Tom


----------



## hewunch (Jul 4, 2009)

Good job! You would never know it now.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks great Tom.  Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## drjpawlus (Jul 4, 2009)

I once bought a beer can that was printed upside down.  It was worth 500 times as much as a normal can because it was one of a kind.  Not too many people will have one of those, much rarer.  I would just mark it up to about $900 for its uniqueness.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yep looks great! Glad to see that they let you back in Texas!


----------

